# Beneficial Stretches for Seniors and the Elderly



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2015)

Some short videos with shoulder and back stretches.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2015)

*Lower Body Stretches for Seniors and the Elderly*

Here are several short videos with lower body stretches for seniors and the elderly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2018)

My most  memorable stretch, which I haven't done in a long time, is sitting on  the floor, legs flat forward. Cross the right leg over the *left* and bend *knee*, placing right *foot *outside of *left* *knee*.

Then, place *left* hand on outside of right *knee*, while  twisting the body to the right and looking over the right shoulder. Look  with head as far as possible and hold. Great spine stretch, gets the  fluids flowing.  I think it was from one of my old Reebok Step Aerobics  tape, feel good ending!

Do you have a stretch or two that you really like?


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 8, 2018)

The stretches may look easy enough to do but for those who are not used to doing it then it can turn into a real workout.

I have been having a problem with my arm going backwards, torn tendon, and the physio people keep trying to force things, and the doc says to tell them to find a different way. I just want my arm back the way it was.


----------

